

Sony, Sharp and Panasonic lose $21 billion in 2011 - loverobots
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/sony-maps-revival-plan-cut-063224098.html

======
loverobots
The article is about Sony but thought that tidbit was more interesting, Apple
and Samsung are trouncing the "old guard."

 _"The three companies expect a combined loss for the year just ended of $21
billion - more than Sony's entire market value, which has slumped by close to
a fifth in the past month. Samsung is 10 times more valuable, while Apple,
which Sony executives considered buying in the early 1990s, is worth 30
Sony's."_

